

Bankers fail to censor thesis exposing loophole in bank card security - pauldelany
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/dec/30/bankers-thesis-bank-card-security

======
jtchang
Link to the actual thesis:

<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~osc22/docs/mphil_acs_osc22.pdf>

